# Trophy Room



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

2010 Bow kill (got it with my old bow) scores 157 5/8 gross 151 3/8 net and was 6.5 years old (aged at a forensics lab)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

holy crap....


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

haha thanks, you got a nice buck too, my first deer was about that size!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha that was my first deer, also taken with a bow. what state are you in?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

How do you get picures off your cell phone? I got pictures of my last two bucks on it and I can't figure out how to get them off.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

send them to your email.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I heard of that, but when I went to send them it said "because of over file size, quality will be reduced automaticlly". And then it sais "exeeded file size" and it won't let me send it. Is there any other way?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I heard of that, but when I went to send them it said "because of over file size, quality will be reduced automaticlly". And then it sais "exeeded file size" and it won't let me send it. Is there any other way?


you can buy a mini SD card to plug into your phone and download them onto your computer.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I can send some pictures, but not others. I don't get it.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> haha that was my first deer, also taken with a bow. what state are you in?


im in michigan how about you?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> you can buy a mini SD card to plug into your phone and download them onto your computer.


I'll have to try that. thanx


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I can send some pictures, but not others. I don't get it.


do you have email that you can use from your phone without a computer?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> do you have email that you can use from your phone without a computer?


no. my phones low tech. lol


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> no. my phones low tech. lol


i dont know what else to tell you then besides the micro SD card


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> i dont know what else to tell you then besides the micro SD card


I'll get one, but it might be a few days.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

My two deer from last year.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice rory! 

at g5: im in illinois.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

AND one I WISH was my trophy...


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

okay, so mine are a little different than all of yours hahah


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of trophies as my deer and 2 turkeys that are in my room, maybe I will post some up later but I think there are some pics on my profile album so anybody can look there.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cool! you should!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is my six point from to years ago.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

here a couple different angles of mine grossed 154 1/8 netted 152 3/8


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice buck! thats a mounter, gun or bow?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice buck! thats a mounter, gun or bow?


guessing gun because hes wearing all orange and blue jeans haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

true, haha. but either way its still a monster


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> true, haha. but either way its still a monster


yeah it is


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice bucks. At my camp I got a bunch of lil buck shooters. And outlaws. Not to mention the people who can't hit the broadside of a barn. So Ive never seen any bigger then 130. Which both were chase the same doe!


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Nice bucks. At my camp I got a bunch of lil buck shooters. And outlaws. Not to mention the people who can't hit the broadside of a barn. So Ive never seen any bigger then 130. Which both were chase the same doe!


sounds like you got a pretty good hunting spot :jksign:


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

hahahahha


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

nice!


g5hoytbowhunter said:


> 2010 Bow kill (got it with my old bow) scores 157 5/8 gross 151 3/8 net and was 6.5 years old (aged at a forensics lab)


----------



## h2storer (Jan 11, 2010)

My two turkeys from this year


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> 2010 Bow kill (got it with my old bow) scores 157 5/8 gross 151 3/8 net and was 6.5 years old (aged at a forensics lab)


NICE!!! Plus the beiber hair makes it look even better


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

h2storer said:


> My two turkeys from this year
> View attachment 1065239
> View attachment 1065240


Nice turkeys! Good job!


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> NICE!!! Plus the beiber hair makes it look even better


lol


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

MY FIRST TURKEY WITH A BOW!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> MY FIRST TURKEY WITH A BOW!!!


Congrats on the first..


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

im not from the U.S.A but anyway heres my biggest trophy yet







:wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Harm Hunter JR. said:


> im not from the U.S.A but anyway heres my biggest trophy yet
> View attachment 1103449
> 
> :wink:


I looked at that pic and thought.. damn Canadians.. bahaha :wink:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

ok bridge, josh and Jacob im callin yall out lets see them loaded walls


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I looked at that pic and thought.. damn Canadians.. bahaha :wink:


Hey now!! none of that... haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Hey now!! none of that... haha


jk, I like canada, damn MEXICO.. but no really, canada would do that :wink:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> jk, I like canada, damn MEXICO.. but no really, canada would do that :wink:


Some Canadians eh? haha

But Canada produces wicked whiteys, mulies, elk, moose, sheep, bears.....  Oh and those things! haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Some Canadians eh? haha
> 
> But Canada produces wicked whiteys, mulies, elk, moose, sheep, bears.....  Oh and those things! haha


and canada is americas hat :smile: mexico is our shoes..


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I looked at that pic and thought.. damn Canadians.. bahaha :wink:


problem is im not from Canada as well


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Harm Hunter JR. said:


> problem is im not from Canada as well


i ment i assumed a canadian put that picture haha


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i dont like to brag so here are 2 of my smallest trophies












 shot the elk with my bb gun and dropped the buck with a sling shot


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> i dont like to brag so here are 2 of my smallest trophies
> View attachment 1104893
> View attachment 1104894
> shot the elk with my bb gun and dropped the buck with a sling shot


yeah.. I shoot bucks like that on a regular basis, and for the elk.. stop shooting babys man, let em grow :wink:


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i would have passed on the elk but he came up and took my arrow off the string and stabbed himself with it???? it was my arrow so i felt responsible for its death so i decided to tag it


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

5 years ago shoot on public land I was 12 first gun kill 167" gross 13 scorible tines


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

super* said:


> View attachment 1106486
> 
> 5 years ago shoot on public land I was 12 first gun kill 167" gross 13 scorible tines


DANG! thats a nice buck!


----------

